# Taskleiste bleibt selbst bei Vollbildschirm im Vordergrund



## brazzjazz (6. September 2016)

Moin in die Runde,

Seit Kurzem ist die Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund, auch bei Vollbildschirm (MPC-HC, Spiele). Keine Ahnung, was das ausgelöst haben könnte. Neulich war ja ein Herbst-Update von Windows. Könnte aber auch an was Anderem liegen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, wie es weggeht, ist wenn man vom Vollbild in den Alt-Tab-Modus geht, und dann wieder zurück in den Vollbildmodus - schwupps, auf einmal verschwindet die Taskleiste. Das nervt aber auf Dauer, und aus manchen Spiele kann man ja leider auch nicht aus-alt-tabben (ist das ein Verb??); manche stürzen sogar ab.

Ideen?


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2016)

Welches Windows?
Welche Grafiktreiber? 
Taskleiste fixiert?


----------



## brazzjazz (6. September 2016)

Ach ja richtig. Windows 10. Neueste Nvidia-Grafiktreiber 372.70. Fixiert.


----------



## brazzjazz (8. September 2016)

Update: hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, nach einem Neustart vermutlich. Hoffen wer das Beste!


----------

